

SocialAds Implications: Facebook will Acquire iLike and Flixster - shayan
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2007/11/11/SocialAdsImplicationsFacebookWillAcquireILikeAndFlixster.aspx

======
shayan
"Both iLike and Flixster are looking to exit somewhere in the hundreds of
millions of dollars range. Given that Facebook has around half a billion
dollars in cash, it would be feasible to acquire these companies but is it
worth investing close to 50% of their available cash?"
[http://www.allfacebook.com/2007/11/facebook-to-acquire-
ilike...](http://www.allfacebook.com/2007/11/facebook-to-acquire-ilike-and-
flixster/)

